# Ultra Marine Onibus



## Ambrose (Jun 11, 2008)

I read the Ultra Marine Onibus and liked it.


----------



## Kharnage (Sep 24, 2008)

So did I. Real value for money.


----------



## homestar (Dec 1, 2007)

omnibus' are a good idea. im still waiting to see if they'll release a 3rd gaunts ghost omnibus


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 11, 2008)

I am looking forward to reading Killing ground. It continues the story.


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

I agree that it is a good novel, well, three actually. I also recommend the Blood Angels omnibus. That is just as cool. Let the Galaxy Burn is also a really good compilation/omnibus. That's got lots of stories that anybody, no matter what army the play, can like.


----------



## Komrad (Oct 30, 2008)

Ya, i just finished reading the killing grounds, reallly good book, when ya think graham will release the follow up?


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

I read the first two novels in the omnibus; starting the third. Sofar, Warriors of Ultramar is my favorite.

Storm of Iron is, by far, my favourite novel, and Dead Sky, Black Sun is the sequal. Looking forward to that.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

the smurf omnibus is wicked awesome...the plot twists and action sequences are well done


----------



## Triangulum (Jul 15, 2008)

I am actually more a fan of Nightbringer than any of the others it seems to get ore into the universe of 40k than just a straight up fight or the archetypal two guys alone in the center of the enemy bit.


----------



## Komrad (Oct 30, 2008)

Triangulum said:


> I am actually more a fan of Nightbringer



You should Read the First novel of the UM Omni-bus, its centred around the Necrons and Nighbringers Awakening, really good read :biggrin:


----------



## Fire Harte (Jan 7, 2009)

They are good stuffs.

Killing ground is pretty nice to read and there will be a new one coming soon:










Looks like the marines are a-fighting tau!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Komrad said:


> You should Read the First novel of the UM Omni-bus, its centred around the Necrons and Nighbringers Awakening, really good read :biggrin:


Yeah, Komrad you do realize the title of the first Ultramarine novel is Nightbringer right?


----------



## RavenGuard123 (Jun 6, 2009)

the 2nd book where da nids attak da is unreal especially wen da pdf an ventris fight side by side it jus embodies wat the imperium of man is


----------



## Guilliman_40k (May 28, 2009)

Yeah I am just trying to finish up the Ultramarine Omnibus


----------

